#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  Redirecionar portas airgrid e roteador

## diogosantos

Galera, estou com o seguinte problema.
Preciso acessar uma airgrid na rede interna do cliente, pois ela trava as vezes e para de mandar sinal pra casa do cliente. 

Meu cenário é o seguinte. 

((Minha rede Mikrotik 192.168.3.1)) > Antena Nano M5 192.168.3.231 (tenho acesso) > Roteador com IP estático na Wan 192.168.3.233 (tenho acesso) é um roteador tp link c50 (rede interna 192.168.1.1) > antena airgrid 192.168.1.250

Essa airgrid q preciso ter acesso. 
Eu já tentei algumas maneiras e não consigo ativar pra redirecionar pra ela quando entrar no IP do roteador 192.168.3.233: porta

Alguem manja disso q pode me ajudar. 
Esse cliente está me cobrando uma solução pois ele usa a rede interna dele p trabalho remoto agora por causa do COVID-19 e de vez em quando tá travando algo na rede e preciso acessar pra arrumar p ele.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Antes de mais nada começaria mandando uma fonte para ele, ou pediria para que ele ligasse em outra tomada. Eu uso bullet2 em minha rede interna e com menos de 15 volts não funciona nos dias mais frios e até 22 volts se bobear dá uma certo travamento como acontece em alguns celulares.
Com 24 até 26 volts excelente, acima disso... Tem cerca de 15 metros de cabo de rede 

Você pode até ir na casa do cliente, mas precisa tomar todas as precauções como luvas descartáveis, máscara e até óculos de proteção. Procure não beber água, café etc na casa do cliente.

----------


## diogosantos

Alguém que pode ajudar nesse post?

----------


## sphreak

> Alguém que pode ajudar nesse post?


Já tentou DDNS? Porque pós roteador assim (principalmente doméstico) é uma nojeira pra fazer acesso remoto. 
É por isso inclusive que as empresas de câmera de segurança tem sistema em Cloud porque DDNS e qualquer coisa pós roteador doméstico fica isolado pro lado da rede do cliente. 
Isso é inclusive uma medida de segurança universal.

Tenta DDNS. Mas posso adiantar que se o cliente não tiver um IP válido, a chance de dar certo é remota.

Outra coisa que não entendi é essa Airgrid pós roteador. Se é da rede interna do cliente não seria problema dele?

----------


## diogosantos

> Já tentou DDNS? Porque pós roteador assim (principalmente doméstico) é uma nojeira pra fazer acesso remoto. 
> É por isso inclusive que as empresas de câmera de segurança tem sistema em Cloud porque DDNS e qualquer coisa pós roteador doméstico fica isolado pro lado da rede do cliente. 
> Isso é inclusive uma medida de segurança universal.
> 
> Tenta DDNS. Mas posso adiantar que se o cliente não tiver um IP válido, a chance de dar certo é remota.
> 
> Outra coisa que não entendi é essa Airgrid pós roteador. Se é da rede interna do cliente não seria problema dele?




Obrigado pela sugestão. 
Vou fazer o teste de ddns.

Eu fiz Ping watch dog lá e parou um pouco as reclamações do cliente, pois quando uma ou outra não responde a airgrid reboota e acho q ele nem percebe que caiu a conexão e voltou. 

Essa airgrid é do cliente e manda sinal da loja dele pra casa dele, ele já tinha isso antes de pegar sinal meu. 
Meu sinal de net na loja dele funciona 100% e sem travar.. O problema tá nessa maldita airgrid dele. 

Mas vou fazer oq o amigo acima Nilton falou... Testar outra fonte e ver se melhora. 
Já até falei pro cara colocar um nobreak q também vai ser de grande utilidade nessa situação.

----------


## dion88

Cara, nao conseguir entender direito, ficou meio confuso!!
tu tem um PTP para esse cliente é isso?
vc quer acessar o roteador do cliente?

----------

